# Figure 8 layout on 4x8 table by 2tall



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

Please give me a few days to take pics of my figure 8 layout, I was looking all over for a layout that I could be excited about when I saw the figure 8 in N scale. Thought it looked cool and was able to make it work in HO, there are many more feet of track with the figure 8 for my engines to run on, actually I can run two trains at the same time on the figure 8 if they run about the same speed, of course I monitor the situation because they will eventually catch up, but it looks cool when they past in the center.
Pics to come 2tall
PS hope this helps Mr Anderson.


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*Figure 8 pics*

Here are a few pics of my layout. The top or third level is independent from the two lower level that make up the figure 8.
2tall


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow that is pretty kewl, a pretty nice over and under 4x8

Do you think you will ever get bored of running in laps or is this what excites you?? As long as your happy thats all that matters:thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing your progress, keep the pictures coming


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

With the different elevations and mountains, it will not look like it's running laps, since some of track is blocked from view.

It looks nice!!


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*Figure 8 pics*

Thanks, I think for me when I am completely done with the layout I might get bored watching trains go around, but as you can see I have light years of construction to go and that is the fun part just having a hobby to work between honey dues.
Having fun, 2tall


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

I do like what you've done with little track on a 4x8. I wasn't trying to be rude in my thread just hoping to get you to start your own. That way all the comments are directed at your layout.


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*Figure 8 layout*

Hi guys
I am making a tunnel on my layout now and wondered what you think about ballast inside of a tunnel, I am going to make the tunnel walls, paint them a dark color and then seal the top of the tunnel and make a mountain over the top. 
I don't see the need for ballast all the way through the tunnel, maybe at the two openings I could run ballast two inches into the tunnel.
What do you think?
2tall


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Looking great. It never ceases to amaze me to see just how much can be done in such a small space. How was it working with those Woodland Scenics risers? I have a set for mine. Any recommendations or things to keep in mind when working with them?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If you ever want a car mounted camera to go through the tunnel and keep the realism going then I'd finish the inside of the tunnel and ballast. 

If you're never going to see it, don't ballast except a little into the opening so you don't see where it stops.


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*Figure 8 layout*

Thanks Scott, don't think I will be getting a camera anytime soon so will not do ballast all the way through. 
golfermd you asked a few questions: the risers work great just don't do what I did, I have a 1 1/2 inch foam insulation on the table then put risers on top of that, I ran into trouble when I needed to make my bottom track lower to pass under the second one. I thought I could just carve down into the foam to lower track but that was a problem, didn't make it smooth enough for tracks so had derailing problems. That is fixed now but to many hours went into that repair. Also don't make inclines to steep, some of my engines don't like a steep incline that is more than 3%, oh well live and learn. For the most part the trains go around the bottom track great now. 
I would say do a lot of planning when using the risers, the figure 8 design was hard for me to get it all worked out but it looks cool now. 
Good luck, 2tall


----------



## dwarven1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Very impressive design, 2tall. Thanks for the extra pix. 

I couldn't figure out how you were calling it a figure 8; the pic in the other thread-that-shall-not-be-named didn't show that lower track. Now I see it, though!

What are the grades between levels?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I would do the ballast all the way through the tunnel and paint the walls flat black. When I had the first BGC at the store the first thing people did was go to look inside the tunnel t see what was in there. There was just the track and unpainted sub-roadbed and the cardboard framing for the tunnel. Looked terrible. Pete


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

I agree. That is going to be a pretty darned decent layout. You may as well finish it. If you have the room make stick something in there like an elf or a pot of gold or something non cheezy if you can think of it. That way when folks mention it you know they looked inside.


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tunnel*

OK i get it that tunnel will be so awesome when I am done everyone will want to look inside, thanks for all your comments.
2tall


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Any new pictures?


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*Figure 8 layout*

More pics to come when I get the tunnel done, retired but busy with Grandkids, church and house and honey dues.
Take care, 2tall


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

2tall you won't regret finishing the inside of your tunnel. Pete


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*Figure 8 layout*

Found some time to work on train, finished tunnel with ballast all the way through, it's a short tunnel but looks good, also finished mountain over tunnel, had a fun day. 
Here are some pics.
2tall


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*figure 8 layout*

I might have finally figured out how to down load pics.
2tall


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Amazing layout! I wish I would have thought about building more vertical on my 4x8 before I started out. Oh well. 

Hope to see more pics of your stuff soon.

-J.


----------



## dwarven1 (Oct 7, 2013)

MarkVIIIMarc said:


> If you have the room make stick something in there like an elf or a pot of gold or something non cheezy if you can think of it.


Stick a couple of Dwarves in there. Tolkien (or Norse), not Disney, of course. Any hobby shop that sells miniatures will have them. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

2Tall I hope you can make that back panel on the tunnel removable in case you get a derailment in there.


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*figure 8 layout*

Didn't think of a pot of gold until I had the tunnel done, what I think I will do is put wood planks on the tunnel openings both ends to make it look real, have little building blocks that are the correct size for the tunnel face. 
Having fun 2tall.


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*Figure 8 layout*

Tunnel is only about 2 feet long so I think I could retrieve any derailment, also trains don't seem to derail on that part of the track. I wonder how some layouts with very long tunnels manage derailments without a panel that comes off.
To much fun. 2tall


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You can use re-railers every so often. I have seen that done in longer tunnels with a straight areas.


----------



## toasty (Oct 16, 2013)

wow i love it.


----------



## soccercoach (Apr 26, 2012)

Where di you get the trestles? I have Atlas code 100 HO track, trestles, piers, woodland risers and woodland foam track bed. Works sort of good, the joint at the foam track bed and the atlas piers and all isn't strong or solid. Your joints are excellent, make the bridge supports yourself? I am interested in other bridge piers from the forum. MY time on the trains is very limited, a forever a rookie!
Thanks


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*figure 8 layout*

Hi 
I got the trestles on E-bay, they are plastic but look pretty good, I am retired and don't have a huge budget for my layout, the trestles where cheap but I made my own piers out of foam and then rapped them in plaster cloth, also put a board under the trestles for strength to the piers. 
I certainly have a lot to learn about this hobby but have fun making my own piers, tunnel facing and other features, will use landscaping to hide my mistakes so don't tell anybody.
Here are a few more pics of my latest progress. Thanks for the nice comments guys.
Take care,2tall


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Too tall...layout look great and I'm able to follow it until things disappear on the left side of the pics. I have an N scale layout that uses a similar layout but it can run 3 trains independently. Could you put a hand drawn picture of the entire layout...just starting another 4x8 HO layout and yours look "kewl". 

Dave


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice going 2tall. Looks like a fun layout. Pete


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*figure 8 layout*

Hi Dave
If you will do a search on u- tube for White Rose Hobbies train layout in n scale on 4x8 board you will find the inspiration for my layout. I didn't know if I could make the same thing in HO scale but I did. It's not exactly the same but close, I think this u-tube presentation would be more helpful than a drawing. 
Check it out, 2tall


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I thought it looked familiar...I have the n-scale layout in the video with an additional loop. Thanks for the link...

Dave


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Love the inside of the tunnel. Awesome texture going on there. 

-J.


----------



## Old Bill (Nov 28, 2013)

2tall, new to the forum and been reading about your 4x8 layout.
Wow what a good looking design. I like the ideal of running [laps.]
I'm still in the planning stages. Need to clean out the small bedroon
for a train room first. Keep up the good work with pictures.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I second what Old Bill said.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

that's really nice for a 4X8. A good example of how a small size doesn't have to limit you to just the same old flat oval



2003 FX Lowrider
President, V-Twin Cruisers MC Springfield Ohio Chapter
Patriot Guard Rider 163818


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*4x8 layout*

Thanks guys
I must admit that nothing has gotten done on the layout for over a month, I get inspired and then something comes up like house projects or like it is cold in my garage. When I get back to work I plan on modifying the upper level track and laying out more landscape.
I appreciate your comments, 2tall


----------

